# IRAQ/Military Deployment lights-Sticky (Part 2)



## Sigman (Dec 1, 2007)

...Continued from Part 1.


----------



## Rat6P (Dec 1, 2007)

What about an Inova X5 (red or green, or even white when run on depleted batteries), I have one(used for low light tasks) and it can run for hours on the cells flattened by my surefire. strong build, and quite cheap. Just an idea. if u are already running a high output cr123 light you would already have batteries enough for the Inova X5......:shrug:


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 1, 2007)

One soldier who was backing me up in the field (not overseas) was using a green LED Inova X5. I actually needed a bright white light for my purposes, though, so I gave him my Novatac 120T to hold.


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 1, 2007)

My that thread was getting huge! Thanks to the mods for starting a new one.

I had one question (and apologies if it appeared already in this huge thread, which is too daunting to start reading now): why do soldiers keep needing to buy privately (i.e., with their own very hard earned bucks) equipment necessary for their duties?

I mean, we keep hearing stories about flashlights, knives, even body armor. Isn't this very strange? What's next, firearms? (tanks??)

Plus, on the flashlight front, we also keep hearing how SF's main customer is the military - so just WHERE do all these SF's bought by the military procurement services go to? Why aren't they available to the soldiers so they need to ask what to get here?

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this!


----------



## southernlites (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anybody here have actual first hand experience with a pak-lite and/or Eternalight while on deployment ? I've read their testimonials pages but haven't encountered anyone yet who has personally used one while on deployment.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 2, 2007)

To answer one of those questions:

In both the military and law enforcement, it is quite common for people to be dissatisfied with the issued gear. I often imagine Roman centurions weren't pleased with their weapons, sandals, armor, etc. I know soldiers in many historical ages--ancient greece, medieval Europe--would purchase their own armor, in particular. Those who could afford it became armored infantry (Hoplites, men-at-arms) or cavalry (Knights). Poor peasants were merely armed rabble.

Working for the government means taking what they give you. If you can afford something better, and are allowed to use it, you are lucky.

When I was in the Army--quite a while ago--you got a Fulton angle head flashlight. It was common (at least for officers) to buy a camouflage Mini Mag at the Post Exchange and use it instead.

I recently talked to a Army Guard soldier who said they get Fulton angleheads, and only the Special Forces are issued Surefires. I've seen other Guard soldiers--some veterans of Iraq--who carry Coasts, and other low dollar lights. One had a Surefire G3, but he was a full time police officer with a local agency when not pulling "Guard" duty.

It is likely that much of the Army perceives the Fulton as "good enough" for most of what soldiers do with a handheld light. 

Surefire probably does much of its government business in weapon mounted lights.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Dec 2, 2007)

other reasons could be cost- the cost of issuing premium grade kit throughtout for each rank & file could blow the budget of even the wealthiest nation out of proportion. though i am not a soldier by profession, i do have military obligations annually up to age 40. :candle:


----------



## thiswayup (Dec 3, 2007)

flashy bazook said:


> Plus, on the flashlight front, we also keep hearing how SF's main customer is the military



Surefire marketing material, especially as amplified via certain individuals, and reality are not necessarily closely aligned.

The situation is probably similar to Traser/Nite watches - they're marketed as military issue to pull in the Rainbow Six fanboy crowd, but in the real world most troops wear Casio G-Shocks because they're unbreakable and the Nite's tritium vials are a "Shoot Me!" sign at night.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 5, 2007)

Hell, I wear a $15 watch from the PX with a velcro strap that's falling apart.

As for the other, the high speed gear issue will depend, a lot of times, on your unit, the budget, connections, mission specs and so forth.

Combat Arms or highly motivated supply NCOs are more likely to either receive or make the effort to equip their people with the high speed gear. The SF Scout weapon light was making the rounds with some of the new units rolling into Anaconda - my unit never saw that kind of high speed gear, but then we also weren't tasked with anything that could even vaguely construed as combat duty. Well, guard towers, but no weapon light is ever going to you a bit of good on Anaconda guard towers, even if someone was stupid enough to get close enough because of all the Apaches.

By comparison, a motor support company I inspected had boxes and boxes of all sorts of flashlights - because their job demanded it. Inspecting vehicles for damage requires clear visibility in dark, hard to illuminate areas.

The L-bend light is a piece of crap - look at it the wrong way and the bulb shatters. I upgraded mine with a Maglite LED dropin for giggles and ended up giving it away.

So why buy a flashlight? Because you never know when you might need one. And just because the Army (in my case) didn't issue me one didn't mean I wasn't going to buy one (or several) to meet my needs while I had ample access to stores in the States. As you might imagine, flashlight options in a deployed PX are rather limited.

When did I use my lights? On guard tower, I used a non-white light for reading maps, inspecting gear and so on. At night, when I had to get ready for duty or hit the latrine, I used a personal light to rummage around without waking up my roommate or tentmates. Working in an office and having to fish gear out of dark corners or when the power went out. Scorpion/spider check - check your boots, check your bed/bag/cot, check the latrine you're about to grace and so on. Walking in an area with no lights but lots of garbage, debris, twisted metal and so forth. A personal favorite - sorting through 150-odd rucksacks and duffel bags that just got pulled off a truck and dumped in a pile. At night and between t-walls with no light.

And those are the casual uses - imagine trying to respond to a hooch on fire or someone down or a mortar hit. In the dark. Without a light.

As for why we elect to spend our hard-earned money on expensive gear: some of it is fanboydom, like the two hundred dollar watches. Some of it is the Geardo/Fobbit complex - "Hey, the Navy SEALs use this stuff - it must be good." Some of it is talking to an NCO who tells you about the time a Humvee ran over his Surefire and the damn thing worked just fine.

I will never spend $100+ on a pair of Nikes to make a fashion statement. I will, however, spend $100+ on a pair of running shoes to keep my knees and shins intact.

If I had to do it over again, knowing what I know now:
Arc AAA
Bolt AA
Surefire 6PL
Gerber Infinity in red

And maybe, maybe, the SF L5 as the "oh hell" light with a pressure-pad adapter.

Disclaimer: just because someone is a Soldier and a vet is not a guarantee they've given any thought to their gear beyond "oooh, cool" or "it works - great, I'll use it till it breaks and I need a new one".

-Medina

Edit: the subject of knives is an equally long commentary that I'll spare you at the moment. As is the subject of body armor and firearms. A fair number of people, I suspect, wish they could buy their own weaponry.


----------



## RoyJ (Dec 8, 2007)

flashy bazook said:


> My that thread was getting huge! Thanks to the mods for starting a new one.
> 
> I had one question (and apologies if it appeared already in this huge thread, which is too daunting to start reading now): why do soldiers keep needing to buy privately (i.e., with their own very hard earned bucks) equipment necessary for their duties?
> 
> ...


 
I guess it's about where we draw the line. If all soldiers are equipped with top of the line everything, from lights to firearms to watches to other tactical gear, it would cost us, the taxpayers, an unbelieveable amount of money, without a REAL significant advantage in the grand scheme of things.

Us flasholics like to think of lights as important tools to have, and to a point, they are. But, is spending couple hundred million $ to equip every soldier with an M3 and M6 really going to help to ensure a nation's security, authority, and foreign influence in the world?


----------



## adamlau (Dec 11, 2007)

An Evolution 55mW (high beam divergence equates to greater spread) from Wicked Lasers to temporarily blind and disrupt the troublesome is the ticket!


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I've read that lasers are an early warning before the bullets fly. One infantryman who had gotten back from Iraq had a laser pointer strapped to his vest, with a Coast flashlight.


----------



## rhicks (Jan 3, 2008)

thiswayup said:


> Surefire marketing material, especially as amplified via certain individuals, and reality are not necessarily closely aligned.
> 
> The situation is probably similar to Traser/Nite watches - they're marketed as military issue to pull in the Rainbow Six fanboy crowd, but in the real world most troops wear Casio G-Shocks because they're unbreakable and the Nite's tritium vials are a "Shoot Me!" sign at night.




If the enemy is close enough to see the tritium in my KHS glowing then one of us is already dead. Wearing a Glowring is a different story. It wouldn't take much to pick up on one of those from far away.


----------



## lahjik (Jan 3, 2008)

Couple of lights headed to Iraq for some guys in the Americas Army clan with which I play. Just thought I would share a pic before boxing them up. 

Here was the message I got back from one of the guys, an Airborne grunt doing patrols in Baghdad when I asked him if he was set with lights.



> THANX DUDE, THATS COOL AS HELL, FUNNY YOU BRING UP THE LIGHT ISSUE, WE ARE LACKING A BIT, WE HAVE BEEN USING THESE LAME *** LITTLE KEYCHAIN LIGHTS AND THEY SUCK AND THEY MADE ME TAKE MY BRAND NEW SUREFIRE TAC LIGHT OFF MY WEAPON BECAUSE ITS NOT "ISSUED" AND THE ONES WE HAVE SUCK. BUT ON A DIFFERENT NOTE, A NEW LIGHT WOULD BE GREAT.....THANX BRO.


For him, the best I could do with what I had hanging about: A River Rock 2AA 3Watt LED light that does about 70 lumens for 2 hours, an Inova X1 (2nd Gen) 1AA light that gives a lower level of light for about 10 hours, and a GLO-TOOB FX marker light for about 8 hours of low level light or up to 80 hours of flashing, SOS, or strobe for marker use (with 4 spare batteries since they are odd ones).











For another Air Force guy headed out on first deployment: River Rock 1AA 1Watt LED light good for about 40 lumens of light for 2 hours and a Gerber Infinity Ultra 1AA red led for about 8 hours of low light for night use.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never strayed too far from home, let alone gotten close to the sandbox, but I was wondering whether any of the gals and guys poking around those sand dunes have tried taking along solar panels to hook up to chargers for their NiMh or Li-Ion cells?

I have not tried any such combos yet, but it seems like every auto and hardware supply place here in The Great White North has small panels for sale, so I assume you guys in the Excited States of America do as well.

If such a combo WOULD work, I would HIGHLY recommend Li-ion cells in either a Pila GL3 or Wolf-Eyes 9T (Pila 300P or W-E 150A), Goncz E3 (AW 18650) or M3 (e-lectronics.net RCR123A ic), Mag 3 C with potted 809 (18500) or Night-Ops Gladius or Insight Typhoon (e-lectronics.net RCR123A ic), dependent on size and light source preference.


----------



## OMNIHUGE (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys I've been reading this forum a lot over the past few weeks, and it's help me make a few decisions. I appreciate the abundance of knowledge flying around in here.

Anyway my brother is going back to Iraq in April for the second time now and he just told me today that he bought "The army flashlight." I thought I knew what he was talking about, but I had to check to make sure.....yes it's this one http://www.olive-drab.com/od_soldiers_gear_flashlight.php




:sigh: (think he said it was $4)

Anyway I was reading this thread looking for ideas and I saw that many lights were donated at the beginning of this thread. I thought it would be awesome if people were interested to maybe do something like that again. He's going to be an MP in Kuwait this time around and I really don't want him carrying that thing around the whole time. 

I know I'm new here, but no, this is not a ploy to get free flashlights, it just made me feel good to see the generosity in the beginning. I'm a LEO so I know how important a good light is. I'll probably get him something myself, but just figured I'd throw this out there and see if anyone was interested. It really made me proud when I saw everyone chiming in in the first part of this thread.


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*

Anyone have any idea what flashlights might be currently issued to US soldiers in Iraq? I was thinking that getting a donation together with some CPF member might be a really nice thing to do. Maybe some pocket size 2AA LED lights or something. I have to imagine that AA's are availible, maybe even issued. CR123A's might be difficult, as well as any of the more exotic rechargables like 18650. 

With all the members here, I am sure a couple of you have friends or family that are deployed right now. Why don't you ask one of them if they are issued lights, what are they, and what batteries are availible to them?

VegasF6


Edit:
Actually, here is a little info, though I have no way to verify the claim, and it is also several years old. I was thinking of my ultrafire wf-601A which I have been pretty impressed with, but I am sure any old rarely used lights you had around would be appreciated. I wonder if we could do a group buy with DX or KAI for 100 pieces or more if we could get a really good deal. Maybe include some gift cards from CPF members.

New edit 4-21-08
If you look at my post out of context here it seems very strange. What happened was I posted this as a new thread without knowing of this one. The modererator apparently merged my posts with this thread. Thanks mod for helping out there.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*



VegasF6 said:


> Anyone have any idea what flashlights might be currently issued to US soldiers in Iraq?








Fulton MX 991-U


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*

AA's are harder to find than CR123's over there. at least thats what my brother and my best friend both told me. because everyone brings a mini mag. that runs through AA's.


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*



Brownstone said:


> Fulton MX 991-U


 
quote=Brownstone;2446679]

Fulton MX 991-U[/quote]


STILL? The same old one from the Vietnam War? I wonder what has changed on it, still brass contacts, button and metal reflector? I did find one post where a guy said he found one still in package at a mil surplus store with a pr based led in it. That was quite surprising, but I don't think it is the norm. 

Well, I guess it was an upgrade from this


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*

there was a sticky about something like this awhile back...

Crenshaw


----------



## baterija (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*

Let's not forget that very shortly there will be 29,000 US soldiers and marines in Afghanistan, and it's dark there at night too. (While it's not part of the intent of the thread there are many members of NATO participating in what is a NATO led mission, that should not be forgotten. Especially my neighbors at the Southern end of the bridge...the Canadians.)

Issued lights:
- The "old" angle head is still in the supply system. It's basically the same as the ones I first touched almost 20 years ago.
- Surefires pop up in limited capacity as official issue to people in the right jobs/units to justify them. What I have seen, or heard of, in these cases was predominantly the SF weapon mounted light.
- I remember hearing something about SF G2Z's being issued to Marines (who would be indignant about being called soldiers) headed to Iraq. I can't confirm though.
- Depending on budgets and justification, other lights may be purchased on the civilian market through the contracting system. That could be a mix and match affair from one unit to another.

Most are carrying something they bought themselves. It may seem strange to a flashaholic but most readers here probably have better "old" flashlights sitting on a shelf than are serving in Iraq and Afghanistan. Meanwhile most old soldiers remember when a "bright" mini-mag at the wrong time and place was a spotlight that could draw butt chewings from miles.

AA's and 123's are both available through the system. Like mossyoak said, AA tend to be high demand, so it's not uncommon to have issues keeping them in stock. AA are also available at just about any market in the world, along with PX's on bases that have them. I have heard about RCR123 being used in Afghanistan directly from people who have. I never heard of any of the other rechargeable li-ions till I got to this forum.

The biggest issue with donating lights is how to get them to soldiers. Due to security issues, there is no "any soldier" mail. Mailed items have to come from somebody the sender recognizes or it should get destroyed. Maintaining security of the process is tricky. I know I could get a couple hundred lights into the hands of soldiers I have served with that are deployed right now. I wouldn't want people mailing me lights here though. I'd open every box being paranoid about what was in it.

I'll probably have better ideas on the how when its not the middle of the night and I woke up groggy. Back to bed.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*

I recall a "Send a GI a G2" drive... I don't recall which forum or any other information though :thinking:


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*



Size15's said:


> I recall a "Send a GI a G2" drive... I don't recall which forum or any other information though :thinking:


On the USN- I participated. I believe they collect items including G2s, then when the name (and I assume contact details) of a GI is provided who is in need, the items are shipped to that GI.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*

I sent my brother 6 'Element' 3 watt lights in a package for his B-Day not too long ago. I also sent along 2 - 24 pack of 3A batteries. A couple of weeks ago he told me he was selling them at $50 a piece, and holding two back for himself. It seems the US 'War Machine' is skimpy when it comes to quality lights. He did tell me that if it weren't for the floods from the Base it would be pitch black out there. He's grateful to say the least.


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, I see it is rather hard to donate items directly to a random GI. As posted above, you shouldn't send an item to "any serviceman."

Here is the US Army's take on the matter:
http://www.army.mil/operations/iraq/faq.html


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 21, 2008)

flashy bazook said:


> My that thread was getting huge! Thanks to the mods for starting a new one.
> 
> I had one question (and apologies if it appeared already in this huge thread, which is too daunting to start reading now): why do soldiers keep needing to buy privately (i.e., with their own very hard earned bucks) equipment necessary for their duties?
> 
> I mean, we keep hearing stories about flashlights, knives, even body armor. Isn't this very strange? What's next, firearms? (tanks??) [...]



Well, I'm not sure it's what you want to hear, but grunts have been buying their own guns since - at least in the era of 'modern' wars - Vietnam. The S&W Model 60, I believe, was the first all-stainless revolver - as the military was not issuing sidearms widely at the time, and the M16 was not being built up to spec, plus about half of the magazines for it were incorrectly assembled, the thing was a jammomatic. Anyone who could get a Model 60 did so.

Vegas, is that an Ash-Flash? My grandfther gave me one of those forever ago, and I found it in the garage and turned it into a wide-focus ROP-low last week.


----------



## Duodec (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a friend who is an officer with a convoy unit out of Kuwait; they truck supplies into Iraq, and he has ridden in on a number of the convoys.

Although according to him the most appreciated gift was home-made cookies and baked goods, I took the advice of an acquaintence and sent over a couple Palm Blaze flashlights from DX, and a few sets of CR123 batteries. 

That turned out to be pretty popular. In the last few months we (some folks at work pitched in) sent 12 flashlights, 150 batteries, some boresnake gun cleaning tools, and then as many cookies (vacuum packed) as would fit.

According to him the Palm Blaze lights were not perfect all around (too bright) but were very appreciated for truck inspections, signalling and looking at the ground for things you did not want to step on.

He and his unit are coming home soon, so we're done with care packages to him, but I've got another 'friend of a friend' heading over. We're going to try and find a decent adjustable with a usable low light setting in addition to the excellent high, thats inexpensive enough that we can send over a number of them. I'd love to have sent a Surefire or a Novatac or two, but then thats all that would have been sent; the dozen cheaper lights and batteries were of much more use, reportedly.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 21, 2008)

Speaking of good cheap flashlights for an uncertain battery supply, I think I found a good one for GI gifts. A bit cheaper than I remember Palm Blazes being, and based on earlier comments about 123a and AA batteries not always being in predictable supply, the flexibility seems like a major plus.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Iraq deployed US soldiers, what issue lights?*



VegasF6 said:


> quote=Brownstone;2446679]
> STILL? The same old one from the Vietnam War? I wonder what has changed on it, still brass contacts, button and metal reflector?




Well, it looks you can get it in digital camouflage now. That's at least one change.


----------



## candlelight001 (Apr 22, 2008)

> We're going to try and find a decent adjustable with a usable low light setting in addition to the excellent high, thats inexpensive enough that we can send over a number of them.


Not sure if it's cheap enough, but the lumapower lm33 or lm31 might fit the bill... The low is lower than most adjustables, the high is reasonable, simple good light, $30...


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 22, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> Speaking of good cheap flashlights for an uncertain battery supply, I think I found a good one for GI gifts. A bit cheaper than I remember Palm Blazes being, and based on earlier comments about 123a and AA batteries not always being in predictable supply, the flexibility seems like a major plus.



That might be a winner. Runs on both battery supplies that GIs are likely to find. Has a forward clicky light for momentary use. Has a lanyard and pocket clip for multiple ways to carry. It also happens to be one of the highest rated lights on the "Budget LED Review Roundup".

It's no SureFire, but I'm sure it would be appreciated in the right hands.


----------



## Pistolero (Apr 22, 2008)

A few upstanding peeps have started an organization that allows you to send packages to "any soldier"
http://anysoldier.com/

My bro's back from the sandbox and said I went overboard with the lights so he ended up giving a few away to the other guys. One of the problems that he had, was that they were constantly moving between two bases (CP and FOB) and he had to carry a certain amount of gear with him. I think he told me that the cheapy energizer headlamp with the RED led came in the most handy. I also gave him a red photon freedom, but didn't get to ask how it lasted. I'd imagine 2016 batteries are kinda rare. He didn't really appreciate the Pink Minimag w/ led upgrade I sent. 

He did have a rechargeable kit for his camera and other AA stuff he had. He said that was handy. I *think* he mentioned his unit had surefire weaponlights, but I may be mistaken. (82nd ABN, 2-319 AFAR)


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 22, 2008)

I am heading back to the 'stans this fall and will bring a plethora of lights with me. An Arc AAA black anodized (not natural) with red LED and no markings for blackout/neck lanyard light. It worked last time in Iraq and will work again.

Peak 360nM uV 7 LED single AA light (lithium powered) for checking blood and scorpions. 

Peak Baltic SP single AAA light with SSC LED. It sits in my leatherman Charge Ti holster side pocket and takes a beating without problem. Those three are my main EDCs and will continue to perform that function (did I say proven?) 

Zebralight H50 Q5 Because headlamps makes sense when working on CT scanners and things outside. Single AA Eneloop as power source... yeah, baby! 

For fun and bicycle lighting (I have built the Afghan snow bike) Fenix L2D RB100 before the recall. It wil be the handlebar light.

Fenix L1D Q5 Bicycle helmet light 

Fenix E01 It will be on the keychain when low level white light is required. 

Peak Mediterranean 2AA luxeon light...because it works...not the brightest but a keeper to be mounted to body armor. 

Mega Mag Monster with multiple Cree Q5 LEDs and an adjustable regulator... got blindness? 

Peak, Arc, Fenix and Zebralight... they will all run either lithium AA/AAA or NiMH rechargable AA/AAA... Eneloops spoken here! I am set...


----------



## Kuderna (Apr 30, 2008)

That's an interesting list of lights, BentheadTX. Should be plenty. 

I'm trying to decide what lights to buy for a young friend at church who's signing up after high school graduation. I want to buy him several that will be very useful and keep the total <$100. I'm assuming that he'll be sent to Iraq or Afghanistan. He's not one of the _Illuminated_ (i.e., not a flashaholic). So, a couple of questions for everybody:

1. How often do you military guys use the IR light? Often enough that you'd suggest spending $40+ for an Arc AAA UV light (which appears to be the best small UV made now), or would a Photon II UV for $20 do about as well.

2. How great is the need for a red light? I've found the Photon Proton Pro (1xAA) which would be a good EDC light plus a red light for about $40. Or I could go with the $12 Energizer white/red headlamp (3xAAA) and put the savings toward a more efficient Fenix EDC light. (Bonus question: Is a headlamp a necessity or nicety?)

3. Any thoughts on the L2D (longer run time and more modes, $60, 2xAA) versus L2T (forward clicky and cheaper, at $48, 2xAA) for everyday use in the military? 

4. And finally, what's the need for a thrower? It would have to be a budget one from DX or KD, such as the Aurora WF-600 for about $40. Including this would push me toward the Proton Pro, since it would cover both the red and EDC. And this would probably require another battery type, such as a few 18650 cells with a charger.

5. And even more finally, I'd like to include a Fenix E01 ($15) as an always-there backup. 

Wow, that's adding up. Which aren't as necessary? And are there better choices? I'm _trying _to keep the batteries simple: just AAA and AA.

Thanks,


Luke


----------



## Blue72 (May 1, 2008)

I would get a surefire helmet light (they now come in 4 different versions)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cXFXUCvlcE0

Based on this

*Baquba, Iraq
*Troops rotating into Iraq should try to avoid dying needlessly.
Our troops in Iraq are increasingly prepared; the new up-armored Humvees, for instance, are routinely shot at and blown up by roadside IEDs and usually the troops walk away. I saw one vehicle yesterday where the front end had been nearly blown off two days earlier, yet everyone walked away. The shockwave blew the earplugs out of the soldiers’ ears, but they were fine and returned to duty. Despite the good news, there is always room for improvement.
Many of our troops are not being issued critical items. Items that can save lives. In a word: lights. There is no doubt that Coalition soldiers and Iraqi civilians are dying in Iraq because they lack the right kinds of lights.
Consider this situation: some nights ago, we were in firefight. The .50-caliber gunner in the Humvee that I took cover behind had a problem that threatened to deadline his gun. We were taking serious direct fire. We needed his machine gun. Amid all the shooting, his voice called out, “_I need a light!_”
During the same firefight, while bullets were flying, soldiers started running out of M16 ammunition. One soldier was searching among all the ammo piled in the Humvee, trying to feel for the M16 magazines. “_Where’s the M16 ammo?!_” he shouted. The Humvee was packed with machine-gun ammo, with hand grenades, and with 40mm grenades, but where did the M16 cans get kicked to?
Moments later, as the shooting raged, a voice on the radio crackled that yet another .50-caliber gun on another Humvee in our convoy would not fire. We now had problems with two machine guns, and were running out of M16 ammunition. One gunner was using my headlight while someone else rummaged for ammo.
This was not good: we had four Humvees and four crew-served weapons. Two of those weapons needed lights to keep them working. Not to mention the other problem of “where’s the M16 ammo!”
Although I will argue that every soldier should have a light, it is also true that ammo cans and other essentials should be marked with Velcro or other tactile materials so soldiers can quickly identify them by feel in the dark. This trick works, but doesn’t change the fact that our troops need lights. More specifically, they need headlights.
Practically every raid I go on, whether noon or midnight, someone says, “Who’s got a light? I need a light!” The soldiers know that headlights are not available through the supply channels except to the medics. Some soldiers have had lights mailed from home, but this leaves many others in the dark. And if that soldier who is left in the dark happens to be a machine-gunner or other key person, everyone else might be left in the cold, dead.
In Iraq, every person is key. Every soldier should have a headlight.
Now, soldiers have lights, but they usually have the wrong kinds. Many troops are wearing the thumb-sized LEDs. These are nice for the FOBs (I have two), but are practically useless on raids, in firefights, or when people get shot and need assistance. Soldiers and contractors cannot depend on those five-dollar lights when leaving the FOBs; they are not suitable for combat.
I’ve heard some argue that headlights are not needed and that the smaller LEDs are sufficient. Most of the people who make this claim have insufficient experience in harsh environments.
In addition to the small LEDs, some soldiers are depending on their weapons’s lights. The problem is that these are extremely bright and do not have red filters. There’s no question that these Surefire-type lights on the weapons are important, but their usefulness has a limited scope, primarily for clearing buildings and shooting people. The Surefire-type lights should be used for combat only; they are not best for times when both hands are needed for searching in closets and rummaging around through trunks and drawers. When a soldier doesn’t have a headlight, another soldier often has to stand there pointing his loaded weapon to illuminate the search zone.
There are situations where someone is shot, blown up or otherwise damaged and the number of people who can provide direct assistance is limited because at least one other soldier needs both hands to operate the Surefire. The tactical weapons’s lights are simply not meant to be general-purpose illuminators. They are also vampires that suck vital juices from batteries so thoroughly that the cells practically collapse like raisins after a single night. If serious combat were only an occasional threat over here, this power-consumption might not be a major drawback. But when combat patrols and raids are happening on a daily basis, this extrapolates into a serious problem, not to mention that the lithium batteries for these lights are expensive and often hard to find in Iraq. The elections may have been a big success, but we’re at least a decade away from a Wal-Mart just up the road.
Many soldiers prefer the mini Maglites. I have several at home in the US. Great little lights: for the glove box, the nightstand, the basement, for camping, and for cops. Soldiers sometimes fashion “headlights” by clenching the little metal Maglites between their teeth. But after running, dodging bullets, hurdling obstacles for city blocks, then running up and down stairs carrying plated body armor, weapons and hand grenades, a soldier trying to grip and aim that little metal light between his teeth will be lucky not to inhale it. Besides, why jerry-rig something that you can get inexpensively and well-made in the US?
Having used headlights for years I know there are a number of good models, but I have found one in particular that works well here in Iraq: Petzl brand, TacTikka Plus model. And, for those cynics who read about all the pundits on secret payrolls to promote programs and policies, let me just say–I have no professional relationship to the Petzl Company. They probably never heard of Michael Yon; and if they have, they haven’t bothered to solicit or pay for my endorsement.
Here’s what I like about the TacTikka Plus. It has 4 LEDs. It is small and bright. It is comfortable to wear and designed so that the controls are intuitive to operate, even in chaotic environments. It has 4 settings: dim, medium, bright and strobe. Few people seem to use the strobe, but the three other adjustments come in handy.
The TacTikka Plus also has a red-light shutter. There is a Tikka model that does not have the red filter. Do not buy this light. No headlight should be brought to Iraq without red-light capability. A drawback is that the TacTikka Plus uses AAA not AA batteries. However, with good batteries, the TacTikka Plus is bright enough for close work.
Advertisements claim that the AAA batteries will last for about 150 hours of continuous use, but I change the TacTikka Plus batteries every twenty or so hours.
These lights cost about forty bucks, and can save lives. Yesterday morning, I snapped the photograph above of a soldier wearing a Petzl with 3 LEDs. He’s getting good use of it, but the model with 4 LEDs is a better choice. The Army medics use this TacTikka Plus; if it’s good enough for combat medics, it’s pretty doggone good.


----------



## baterija (May 1, 2008)

Kuderna, it's hard to judge when the situation dictates so much of what would be best. Even a new soldier that's a fire breathing, hard charging cavalry trooper or infantryman may find himself assigned at headquarters on deployment, with different needs. Benthead I am sure has a better idea of his given situation. Here's my thoughts.



Kuderna said:


> 1. How often do you military guys use the IR light?


I would skip either of these UV lights. They have a visible signature so it defeats the purpose of not being seen by using night vision. Benthead talks about it's use for tracking blood trails and finding scorpions. Useful but maybe not the most used for a new troop who's looking at some stateside for training at least.



> 2. How great is the need for a red light?


Low output red light would be useful. It lets you keep your night vision. As an accessory on the Proton or headlamp it would be useful because it's always there as an option.
I used Photon's with red LED's once upon a time. I won't, however, buy another Photon keychain light for field use. Too expensive for the lack of durability. I'm trying the SO LED clip I got from countycomm. It clips to MOLLE looping and I got a handful of their lights that screw on the clip for less than one Photon. It's cheap enough I can justify killing a lot of them. 



> (Bonus question: Is a headlamp a necessity or nicety?)


 Usually you want a light so you can do something - hard to do that with one hand full. After I got one, I would list the headlamp as closer to a necessity. I really appreciate my PT Quad. They now have the Tactical version that comes with interchangeable colored filters that will slide out of the way for white - about $35. I looked at the Zebra H50 - GITD bracket was a deal kiler for me. There are plenty of good headlights but a lot of the options out there just are too eye catching in design/color for me to want to strap them to my head. People tend to shoot at the thing they see most prominently. OOH here I am, right here is my head!!! 



> 3. Any thoughts on the L2D (longer run time and more modes, $60, 2xAA) versus L2T (forward clicky and cheaper, at $48, 2xAA) for everyday use in the military?


I prefer every light have a "tactical" style switch - either forward clickie or momentary and twist. That's a muscle memory thing for my simple brain. The idea of a decent, general purpose, EDC type light, is right on target to being most useful given the little we know about his expected duties.



> 4. And finally, what's the need for a thrower?


I'd say it's more specialized, and would put the money into more general use items. Probably a nice balanced beam pattern makes a good place to start. You can maybe educate him on the existence of throwers for later. Knowledge is always a great gift too.



> 5. And even more finally, I'd like to include a Fenix E01 ($15) as an always-there backup.


A keychain light is less useful when you aren't necessarily carrying a key chain in your pocket all the time. That maybe let's you expand the small backup light option to include 1xAA. I have a Gerber Recon that's a little bigger but really useful. It's 1xAA, has long runtime, and has three integrated colored filters. It was originally purchased when I gave up on Photons. If the SO LED clip doesn't work it might take back over. It's around $23.

Batteries - My 2 cents, stay away from specialized Li-ion only lights. I think you are one the right track focusing on AA, maybe AAA. 123 primaries would work too but make sure he knows how to order online to avoid feeding a light retail while stateside.

OK so lot's of stuff just thrown out there. The way I see it a decent gift pack would be 1 good general purpose light, 1 good headlamp. Then, if the budget allows, add a small backup task light. Nothing I am talking about is a high speed kick the door in type light, although people here I am sure would be amazed about what lights get pressed into that service quite admirably. The Proton Pro, Quad Tactical, and Recon is right about max on your budget as one package - but that's before shipping costs. Could swap the Recon for something cheaper, or just put the extra money into more expensive options in the EDC and headlight realm.

Other lights for a soldier you might not have considered - Streamlight Sidewinder, and Pentagonlight MOLLE light. Both are very interesting to me, and would I am sure be highly appreciated. In fact the MOLLE light is probably where I go next when I get fed up with breaking/swapping SO LED's on my vest.

Thanks for taking care one of my much younger brother warriors. Hope this helped you make you decisions a little easier.


----------



## angelofwar (May 1, 2008)

Here's a decent gift combo...a little over the $100 mark...but if I could only take one light, this would be it...Get him a G2 LED ($65) w/ a SC1 spares carrier ($17) w/ batteries ($15) and a FM35 Red filter ($29) = $126.

Here's what I'm taking:

-SF G3 w/ P60L (w/ SC3 spares carrier and FM35 Red Filter)
-SF G2 w/ P60
-OD Inova 24/7 w/ headband/magnetic mount and PT Pilot
-SL Sidewinder w/ helmet mount (Even with the bigger clip, these will still fit in the upper left blouse pocket of the BDU/ACU or MOLLE/LBV-88 vest)
-S&W tactical field marker
-SL Microstream
-Invoa X-1
-Foxfury TX-0
-Rayovac 3 LED headlamp (the $20 one from Wally world...1 cell, and lite- weight)
-SL Stylus (White) (These fit real nice in the "pen pockets" on the arms and legs of the newer uniforms)
-SL Stylus (UV)
-SL Twin Task L1
-Gerber Recon

I tried to keep most of them down to one cell lights...I will be bringing a AA/AAA recharger and a 2x 123 charger as well...

Overboard...maybe...but, there's only 3 med sized lights there...the rest of them can fit anywhere...but when the other guys start borrowing them to use the john at night, or to search through there rucksack, check for for camel spiders, or UXO's, it will have been worth it. Plus, ocassionally fideling w/ my lights during down time will give me something to do to pass the time...flashaholism at it's best :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (May 1, 2008)

Oh, and I'm picking up the SF Helmet light tomorrow...WEEE-HAW!!!:twothumbs


----------



## baterija (May 1, 2008)

angelofwar said:


> Oh, and I'm picking up the SF Helmet light tomorrow...WEEE-HAW!!!:twothumbs



I could read your nice list and not have light envy...till you had to go and say that. If I could have my pick of one and only one Surefire product, with price being no object, that would be it.


----------



## Blue72 (May 2, 2008)

angelofwar said:


> Oh, and I'm picking up the SF Helmet light tomorrow...WEEE-HAW!!!:twothumbs


 
What version are you going with?


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> What version are you going with?


 
I'd like to go w/ the "C" version (Three White/Two red), but all they have here is the "A" (original 3 White/2 Blue) version. Maybe when I get back I'll sell this one and order the other?


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2008)

Here's my "Flashaholic" Load-Out...the base is mostly sand, so I limited my selection to "trusted" lights (ok, the rayovac headlamp is just a novelty, but still...)...all the other light's I'd consider are currently on my wish list and out of my price range...


----------



## Blue72 (May 2, 2008)

I love that surefire helmet light. It makes me want to buy a kevlar helmet for camping just so I can use one


----------



## FoxFury (May 3, 2008)

I know angelofwar mentioned our TX-0 Special Ops side-worn helmet light above.

The *TX-0* has 4 LEDs: IR, Red, White and Blue. There are 4 modes (one for each LED color). MSRP $49.99 http://foxfury.com/products/tx_series/tx0_special_ops_helmet_light.html

We also have a *TX-1*, a 3 White LED light that is On/Off only. MSRP: $29.99 http://foxfury.com/products/tx_series/tx1_helmet_light.html

Both will mount to PASGT, MICH and ACH helmets. They also fit on some EMS helmets. They also feature a breakaway design as well as the ability to tilt and swivel on the helmet.


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 3, 2008)

I am a medical person that fixed the equipment in the hospital/clinic tent complexes. I have very different needs but some more combat related folks like some of the weird ones I bring along. Here are my thoughts, as always...your mileage will vary.

You have to have a red light for blackout conditions. When I was in "deep blackout" out in the middle of nowhere, they told use not to point the source of the light outward as we can be seen. Keep the light low and point down at a 45 degree angle. My old Arc AAA with red LED fits the bill for me. I wear it on a neck lanyard. Have an old Peak brass 5 red LED single AA light for general purpose blackout so I can actually see. Since the light is very heavy, it is obvious by feel what it is. 

Ultra-violet lights. No required normally but for me, I use it to check for blood contamination inside digital imaging plate readers and other devices. This saves me a ton of time as cleaning for blood contamination can take hours...nice to know it is not blood. Very useful to find scorpions inside equipment outside since I don't enjoy being bitten by those things. It also works well to check insides of boots and sleeping bags at night. Presently, I have a Peak single AA light with seven 360nM LEDs and it works very well. The type III night vision goggles reject colors below green so it does not annoy people wearing them like red does. It runs on one lithium AA that lasts forever considering my short runtimes. It is not a critical item for 99.9% of the people out there but I don't like scorpion bites...

Small white single AAA lights. I will be using a Peak Baltic SP in my Leatherman holster for walking around in lighted areas. I'll try the Fenix E01 for neck lanyard duty since power fails in the shower etc. They will both run an Eneloop AAA so I can have a backup battery for the Baltic. Generally, I use the Baltic when working on things and I hold it in my mouth. 

Fenix L1D/L2D because everyone needs a flashlight and it gives decent runtimes on Eneloops. 

Peak First Responder with 3AA body and clickie switch. The three SSC LEDs have decent output with a large hotspot and I can adjust the output down when needed. If I trash the switch, I can easily convert it to twistie. 

Was pondering my Mag mod and how I used Mags in the past. Figure I go with the KD Cree Q5 kit with aspheric lens. I can remove the head and have a powerful flood light, use the reflector for a long throw light (checking areas in the complex from farther distances) or throw the aspheric lens for a blinding pencil beam to scare Army folks. Since it has the HA-III strike bezel and HA-III body... I know they want to mess with it. It is a flashaholic thing and I know it will be fun to out throw a surefire combat light with a "Mag".  The last time I checked, it is OK to have fun with flashlights. 

Headlamps I am getting tired of chewing on the Baltic so this time I'll get the H50 single AA headlight. Cover the GiTD mount with duct tape and press on. 

Geez, that puts me at TEN lights! That is OK though, the E01, Baltic, Arc red and Peak UV lights are my EDCs. The H50 on the helmet and the stouter lights will be stored at work. 

For medics, the E01,($15) Peak matterhorn AAA red, ($30) and a L1T/L2T with spare clickie switch ($60) works fine. Wear the single AAA lights on a neck lanyard and press on.


----------



## Blue72 (May 4, 2008)

FoxFury said:


> I know angelofwar mentioned our TX-0 Special Ops side-worn helmet light above.
> 
> The *TX-0* has 4 LEDs: IR, Red, White and Blue. There are 4 modes (one for each LED color). MSRP $49.99 http://foxfury.com/products/tx_series/tx0_special_ops_helmet_light.html
> 
> ...


 

Are those bolted on. Does he bolt degrade the integrity of the kevlar


----------



## baterija (May 4, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Are those bolted on. Does he bolt degrade the integrity of the kevlar



Based on the pictures it looks like it bolts on. The bolt and hole is already there though. It's where the chin strap connects to the helmet.


----------



## angelofwar (May 4, 2008)

The TX-1/TX-0 use the same bolt as the chinstrap (on the PASGT any ways), so, no, it doesn't degrade the quality of the Kevlar. IMHO, it works best of the PASGT (location wise), as the ACH/MICH don't have a bolt right there on the ear flange, so you have to mount up by your eyebrow, and it looks kinda goofy.


----------



## Kuderna (May 4, 2008)

baterija said:


> Kuderna, it's hard to judge when the situation dictates so much of what would be best....<snip>



Baterija,

Thanks very much for the detailed, thoughtful reply. As you suggest, I'll skip the UV and thrower. So now I'm leaning toward the Photon Proton Pro (for EDC and red), a headlamp (probably the Petzl Tactikka Plus 4-LED Headlamp for its 3 levels and pull-down red filter), and a AAA backup (probably the Fenix E01). That puts me a bit over $100.

I've been checking around for a good AA/AAA charger and battery pack too. Sam's Club has this, http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=375848 for $25.24, but I don't see any specs on it. I think I remember seeing in the store that it's an Energizer like this one at Lighthound: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3173. I bought a Maha charger several years ago for myself, but Froogle tells me that they're pretty pricey now. I should search cpf for wisdom on Maha chargers.


Luke

P.S. Thanks for mentioning countycomm. I had forgotten the name and hadn't been able to find them again after buying some stuff last year.


----------



## tposs01 (May 5, 2008)

My BIL is headed somewhere in/near the 'stans (as one member put it above) and I would like to buy him a nice light. I was thinking the G2 LED with a red filter and about 10 spare batts. Will be a year-long rotation. Any thoughts on this setup or other suggestions?? I suspect a case of some sort would also be a good idea.


----------



## angelofwar (May 5, 2008)

tposs01 said:


> My BIL is headed somewhere in/near the 'stans (as one member put it above) and I would like to buy him a nice light. I was thinking the G2 LED with a red filter and about 10 spare batts. Will be a year-long rotation. Any thoughts on this setup or other suggestions?? I suspect a case of some sort would also be a good idea.


 
That's nice that your hooking your bud up like that. I have 3 G2's and a G3 (and a P60L LED module that will work in the G2 and the G3), but opted to take the G3 w/ LED due to the increased runtime for "tactical level" light. They both have the overall same runtime, but the G3 will provide a birghter output longer. I will also be taking my red filter and IR filter along, as well as a spares carrier. For the case, I would go with Spec-Ops (the brand) T.H.E. Holster, as (from what I've seen), is the most MOLLE friendly (the new equipment attaching used by the army now that replaced the ALICE system. But your choice is a pretty good one, and I'm sure he'd appreciate it. Hope I was able to help. HUA!


----------



## Brigadier (May 5, 2008)

tposs01 said:


> My BIL is headed somewhere in/near the 'stans (as one member put it above) and I would like to buy him a nice light. I was thinking the G2 LED with a red filter and about 10 spare batts. Will be a year-long rotation. Any thoughts on this setup or other suggestions?? I suspect a case of some sort would also be a good idea.



Good choice. :twothumbs


----------



## baterija (May 5, 2008)

tposs01 said:


> I was thinking the G2 LED with a red filter and about 10 spare batts. Will be a year-long rotation. Any thoughts on this setup or other suggestions?? I suspect a case of some sort would also be a good idea.



That's a very good choice. Durable, bright enough, and long runtime. For a holster Spec-Ops does make quality gear, +1 on them. I have a couple items from them that are well designed and very well constructed, especially a T.H.E. pack which has seen hard use. No matter what, make sure you get something that is MOLLE compatible (may be described as hooking to PALS webbing). That will give him the maximum flexibility on where to carry it on his gear.


----------

